# EuroStylz.cc 1988 Sentra Extreme



## Guest (Jan 2, 2003)

Let me know what ya'll think of my ride! www.EuroStylz.cc


----------



## Matt4Nissan (Jul 2, 2002)

Looks clean minus the stickers. DON'T CHANGE TO WIRES!


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2003)

i've decided on 18's and i'm gonna take of the logo on the side, the company and i had a falling out and then i dont think i'll be doin graphics once i repaint it...


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

That is sweet man. I like all the fiberglass mods, but im not into classics too much so I dont agree on the money spent on _that_ ride. its nice though, awesome setup with the 15's, but you only have 1 amp for 4 15's?

Taken from the same site


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I love ur car. The time and effort that went into that B12 is awesome. IMO, get more amps not bigger subs...18s are too much. That kind of thing runs along the lines of quality over quantity.

About that orange car. I've seen that car first hand a few times. and even though it's clean on the interior and the exterior, I don't like it. It's not clean deep down and he missed so many little things. First off, he got a custom paint job, but he didn't paint the mirrors, the front lights and corners could use some work (get rid of the orange reflectors), it's an SE and he has stock brakes (which looks even worse b/c he painted the calipers and drums orange). If you see this car at a show, You will never see the hood up. I've actually seen his engine bay and it is the dirtiest B14 engine bay I've ever seen. Just some simple green would help alot.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2003)

ok first off i said 18's meaning 18 inch rims, wheels, etc.... anyways second yeah the orange sentra is just built for the wow affect he didn't put a lot of detail into it and yet he still beats both of my cars at shows, it pisses me off..... but he helped build my sentra then called it a piece a shit not worthy of his racers-image logo (that i only put on to help him get his business going) so told him to kiss my ass and haven't talked to him since...


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Ithink the ride is extremely clean foe a B12....you've done good work but I wouldnt go with wires and 18s may be a little too much...

But if U do the wires make it like a 17 in. wheel and please keep it flush with the body of the car not popping out....

Oh and yeah tell me U have more than just that one amp...


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

oh, ok. Not 18" speakers. 18" rimssss...Gotcha.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2003)

well my subs handle 2000 watts true power (rms) and my amp puts out 1000 rms... so they are majorly underpowered but it's just an everyday system not for spl.... if i did spl i wouldn't have gotten 8ohm subs, lol.... and i would go with 14inch standard wires if i got wires, not reverse (stickin out is ugly) only because i have hydraulics now and my car sits dogleg (3-wheel in the back) so it'll sit higher with small wheels but if i go with 18's i will rig up springs so it will still sit dogleg, and 18's aren't too big i've had 17's they are in the pictures i want bigger!


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

So the subs can handle 500 watts each right? That amp gives you about 1300 watts, so youre powering two and 300 watts to the other, and the fourth is basically useless. (I know they each get the same wattage, im just saying this to get another look of it)

And whats wrong with 8 ohm subs, that gives you a lot of wiring possibilities.


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

if u are not going for SPL why 4 15's?? you could have just gotten 2 good 12's and gotten just as loud. i don't know about the rest of y'all but i rather have a small amount of speakers and get the 140db than a whole lot of speakers and still get 140db. are your pics all bitmaps because i downloaded MP3's quicker than your sight. still haven seen your page yet because i got impatient and just closed the window. still a nice B13 check out animatedattractionscc.com they have a nice b12 on their site even though it is kind of ricey but i've seen it in person and it is kind of nice if you like that pure show car look. one day i'm going to race the owner though.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2003)

number one i hit 157db not 140... second there is not much i can do with 4 8 ohm subs because all i can do is wire them all together down to 2 ohms which is what gets me the 1000 watts out of my amp... if i only ran 2 on the amp it would be at 4ohms which would only be 500watts to 2 subs... so with the 8ohm subs if i got another one of the same amps it would be the same power... the reason i got the 8ohm subs is they were demo's and i got them dirt cheap! i had a 2500watt amp pushing them in my golf but it got wrecked so i sold the amp for $900 and got the jbl for $200 and it's just as good cuz the cd always skipped when i had the big amp.....


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

yeah, i saw that pink sentra at nopi this year. tha thing is nice. although i dont remember the whale tail . i think he had a simpler wing on there then or maybe im mistaken


----------



## babyjbrooks (Sep 22, 2002)

*there is still hope*


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2003)

dam he took my grill idea... i got that same grill... and i was gonna do the same kind of paint only purple


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2003)

too many stickers, but i like ur rims


----------

